# Non Diastatic Malt Extract



## johnno (9/3/04)

Hi all,
Can anyone say wether the DME we purchase from the HBS has Diastase or not and what is the difference?

cheers


----------



## joecast (9/3/04)

hmmm. good question. just guessing but here goes. 

the difference would be that diastatic extract still has enzymes which can convert starches to sugars. 

non-diastatic, as the name suggests, does not. 

this would mean you can use the diastatic extract with adjuncts to convert their starches to sugars.

i would guess the dry and liquid extracts we get is non-diastatic only because i have never heard otherwise. never really thought of asking at the hbs, and i had to check my homebrew book just to get this far. hope it helps.
joe


----------



## Wreck (9/3/04)

I would have thought it doesn't, because malt extract (dry or liquid) is basically the same as wort prior to pitching the yeast, which they then concentrate into extract. 

Hence the extract contains the sugars etc that are a product of mashing, but no enzymes.

Wreck.


----------



## joecast (9/3/04)

Wreck said:


> Hence the extract contains the sugars etc that are a product of mashing, but no enzymes.
> 
> Wreck.


 from joy of homebrewing:

"Manufactured in a way that does not denature the enzymes during the evaporation process..."


so apparently it can be done. however, im guessing we would have to pay a premium for this over regular dme/lme.
joe


----------



## Wreck (9/3/04)

Well there you go. I wonder if that's true of all extracts, and how effective would it be?


----------



## johnno (9/3/04)

Thanks for the replies so far joecast and wreck
now I'm getting more confused :blink: :blink: 
better start reading more...
cheers


----------



## sosman (9/3/04)

Just speculating but my understanding is that enzymes are not "spent" by converting starch to sugar - they are catalysts. Other parts of the process such as heat may destroy the enzymes.

Having said that, I wouldn't risk a batch of beer based on this assumption.


----------



## PostModern (9/3/04)

My 25Kg Bintani DME sack is labelled "Without Diastase". So I guess if your HBS buys Bintani to make its 1Kg packs, the answer would be "no".


----------

